# DNP and HGH Fragment 176-191 , help me



## pumperalbo (Feb 8, 2018)

Hello everybody

I would like to start a DNP cycle soon with 250mg a 4 weeks.

Now I have some questions and questions about your opinion

I thought about 2000 calories a day

150g carbs
240g protein
50g fat

carbs 50g 30g or 100g? or 150g is ok?

Does it suit? or the carbs down? protein higher?

I still have HGH fragment 176-191 for 6months, I thought that would be DNP because of fat burning, what do you think?

That I draw water first of DNP and HGH fragment is aware, you think that's a good mix I'll do morning cardio and only at 13.00 clock in about food so the fragment works.

Or should I just take DNP, what do you think?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 8, 2018)

I don't think the hgh frag will make a difference. What's more important is why 2000 calories?


----------



## pumperalbo (Feb 8, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> I don't think the hgh frag will make a difference. What's more important is why 2000 calories?





my lastze dnp kur ran very well on 2000 calories, lost a good 5% body fat and about 6kg.

at 2500 or 2300 on the scale no real loss occurs every day unfortunately.


----------



## itismethebee (Feb 8, 2018)

Id stick to 3 weeks on the DNP but up to you


----------



## pumperalbo (Feb 8, 2018)

itismethebee said:


> Id stick to 3 weeks on the DNP but up to you



how many calories you eat? and how many carbs daily?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 8, 2018)

pumperalbo said:


> how many calories you eat? and how many carbs daily?



What he eats has nothing to do with how you should eat. It's why I asked why 2000 calories. You have to eat the appropriate amount for you.


----------



## pumperalbo (Feb 8, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> What he eats has nothing to do with how you should eat. It's why I asked why 2000 calories. You have to eat the appropriate amount for you.




I work at the office
I do not move much so the whole day unfortunately and do 1 hour of sport a day

That's why I take calories at 2000 best, then I have about 1000 deficit on the day

for this reason


at 2500 calories, I take somehow, despite dnp on the scales nothing right  At 2000 calories a day, it is about 0.3kg a day loss


----------



## Uchiha00 (Feb 8, 2018)

Seeing as how it’s a lower dosage for four weeks you should be fine, but remember to get your electrolytes in as well as natural sugars from fruits ect. I ate slightly more flexible while using even at 250mg a day for myself I felt a substantial boost to my metabolism.  The carbs thing didn’t matter do me I stayed at a normal reasonable amount for myself personally then sometimes went a little above that .


----------



## pumperalbo (Feb 8, 2018)

Uchiha00 said:


> Seeing as how it’s a lower dosage for four weeks you should be fine, but remember to get your electrolytes in as well as natural sugars from fruits ect. I ate slightly more flexible while using even at 250mg a day for myself I felt a substantial boost to my metabolism.  The carbs thing didn’t matter do me I stayed at a normal reasonable amount for myself personally then sometimes went a little above that .




Thank you for your reply

how many carbs have you taken personally? and calories ?

I also think that with 4 weeks and 250mg on the day nothing wrong, the results are slower but I think better

I take electrolytes and water to myself


----------



## Uchiha00 (Feb 8, 2018)

pumperalbo said:


> Thank you for your reply
> 
> how many carbs have you taken personally? and calories ?
> 
> ...



I’m 185lbs normally atleast 75 from anywhere up too 175 or more if I’m having a cheat meal. Calories around 2000-2300 my metabolism is slow as shit but after a few days with dnp It defiantly Ramps up to the point I could be doing close to 3000 and stay the same if not lose weight. But yea it’s safe at the dosing i like it that way because it has less sides the a higher dose and with 250mg I don’t even notice any side effects because I also take mine at night. I have woken up a few times drenched in sweat which is a good sign. And awesome your good to go then my friend


----------



## pumperalbo (Feb 8, 2018)

Uchiha00 said:


> I’m 185lbs normally atleast 75 from anywhere up too 175 or more if I’m having a cheat meal. Calories around 2000-2300 my metabolism is slow as shit but after a few days with dnp It defiantly Ramps up to the point I could be doing close to 3000 and stay the same if not lose weight. But yea it’s safe at the dosing i like it that way because it has less sides the a higher dose and with 250mg I don’t even notice any side effects because I also take mine at night. I have woken up a few times drenched in sweat which is a good sign. And awesome your good to go then my friend




Thank you for your great report

yes I'll never go on 500mg again that was really too hard, I always sweat even with 50 grams of carbohydrates a day, will stay at 250mg for 4 weeks and hope to lose 10kg then I'm on 80kg

main thing i lose bodyfat that is important to me


----------



## Uchiha00 (Feb 9, 2018)

pumperalbo said:


> Thank you for your great report
> 
> yes I'll never go on 500mg again that was really too hard, I always sweat even with 50 grams of carbohydrates a day, will stay at 250mg for 4 weeks and hope to lose 10kg then I'm on 80kg
> 
> main thing i lose bodyfat that is important to me



Not a problem my friend , and yea 10kg should be very attainable you’ll deff lose body fat on dnp haha


----------



## pumperalbo (Feb 9, 2018)

Uchiha00 said:


> Not a problem my friend , and yea 10kg should be very attainable you’ll deff lose body fat on dnp haha



yes i hope i go today 100g carbs

today weight 91,8kg the weight is up, i think water retention on 150g carbs


----------

